# Acer extensa 5230E completely dead?



## Aaron140 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

My Acer Extensa 5230E isn't showing any signs of life, whether its plugged in or not. there is definitely power coming through the cable as i have checked it with a meter., So i think maybe the battery is completely dead and gone.

Is this a common problem, if not, Any ideas?

Heeelllllllp Meeee!

Thanks,
Aaron.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Try unplugging the laptop, take the battery out, hold down the power button for about 30 seconds, and try again. Have you tried running it with the AC plugged in and the battery out?


----------



## Aaron140 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah i tried all of that, and still nothing. Im hoping its the battery, but i've only had the laptop 4 months, and that was brand new!


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Well if it still doesn't power on without the battery in and the adapter is working, then the next possible place I would move to is a problem with the mobo or the power connector on the mobo is loose or broken.


----------



## rudd-o (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Aaron140 
I had a similar issue with a 5230E and it caused probably from faulty bios ROM or faulty capacitor/component on psu area .

If you dissasemble the laptop and remove the internal battery will disscharged and will boot again but if you close it will not be able to powerup until you remove completely any availabe power source.

I tried latest bios , first bios , force bios update & check, but still the same... now im looking for a m/b.

hope i helped you


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Aaron140



> Yeah i tried all of that, and still nothing. Im hoping its the battery, but i've only had the laptop 4 months, and that was brand new!


If your laptop is only 4 months old get it looked at and repaired under warranty.


----------

